# Baking Soda free choice for wethers or not?



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

I've heard it both ways: "baking soda free choice for all goats to help prevent bloat" and "No baking soda free choice for wethers because it neutralizes the effects of the ammonium chloride given to prevent calculi stones". Oh, and I've also read that it shouldn't be given free choice as some goats will choose it over their regular loose minerals. Being the owner of wethers, I am most concerned with the info about it neutralizing the ammonium chloride because of it's phosphorus levels. Would love to hear everyone's opinions on this subject!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have chosen not to leave baking soda out free-choice. I've heard too much will clog their piping, and that it will also absorb the minerals. I've also found that a few weeks after I removed it, the goats actually started bloating _less_. I think they were growing dependent on it. The stuff is great and I'll give it to them if they need it, just not free choice.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Def. a big no no from what my research tells me. They really shouldn't need it,just leave out good quality minerals free choice.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We've never once had to use baking soda. I'd say no, if you've heard not to give it to wethers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't keep it out free choice for anyone. I heard it can leach out minerals if they eat too much. Plus mine really didn't eat it much and I would rather put out kelp and minerals for them in my 2 dish mineral feeders.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't free choice it to anyone because i feel when they really do need it, it doesn't work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the goats are looking a bit bloaty, I will go out with a bucket and see if they want any, if they do, they must of needed it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I keep it out. Im too scared to remove it now. I havent had any of my goats bloat , so maybe its because its available , i dont know.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have baking soda, kelp and minerals out free choice. So far no problems.......


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to give them kelp free choice as well.
I have minerals and baking soda out free choice for my girls.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My goats go through 3 times as much kelp as the other stuff, they are crazy for it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't do baking soda and my goats (including one wether) have never bloated. I've heard a couple of stories where someone put out baking soda free choice and then let it run out...and their goats bloated. Apparently their bodies do become dependent on it.
Definitely keep it on hand either way, in case bloat does happen!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats interesting. We dont have any whethers right now but I do put baking soda free choice for the bucks. They dont seem to take it in at all. I will probably remove it since they arent taking it but they do get loose minerals.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It takes only half the amount of soda to deactivate the amount Ammonium Chloride you're giving. Bodies adjust to what they are being fed also. Free choice baking soda, where the animals are using it would put them into acidosis if the body didn't adjust. Same with vit c every day, the body quits making it and eventually loses the hormones that make it. Too much of anything causes a chemical inbalance. Ammonium Chloride works because it directy affects the bladder and blood, vinegar does not.
The theory of soda as a rumen buffer came from commercial dairies where the cows are fed super high grain and top quality 3rd cutting alfalfa. They discovered that cows fed this way and given free choice soda make more milk because they can eat this without bloating so much. They don't live as long on that diet of really high protein and milking way more then they should but, they do make more milk for a few years.
I don't give soda to either sex of my goats. I prefer it to work when it needs to be used. I work really hard to give a proper diet that is balanced and nutritious for all of my critters.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you, Goathiker, for such an informative post. I tested my wethers' urine last week and the ph was 8. I took away their baking soda and will test again in a couple days to see if the ph is lower. They weigh about 80 lbs and I'm giving them 1/2 tsp ammonium chloride per day. Is this dosing about right?


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I keep baking soda out free choice, and i have for a while now.. They NEVER touch the stuff....But...if i noticed them eating it reguraly id probably be changing up what i was feeding them at that time...If they do ever start eating it reguraly just to be eating it...ill take it away...I only have does...No bucks here...
If i did house bucks...i def would NOT have it free choice due to everything ive read about UC....That stuff is scarey to say the least!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow, so many different views. I'd put it out free choice along side the mineral portion for my bucks and does. Boys barely touch it, the 3 does go through more. Now I'm starting to second guess. Mine are on alfalfa -2nd cutting and free choice minerals, and just started adding some ACV. Hmmif I take it away from free choice do I chance bloat? or should I just keep decreasing it???


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've kept it for three days straight when I had a wether that was bloating really bad. Of course, ours are show wethers so they have a heavy grain diet which probably causes bloat. They also get to browse a little but not alot. 

I've also used it at shows to get big bellies down for market. But I don't leave it free choice unless theres a bloat problem.


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Which is the sweetest goat for a pet, nubians or boers?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Violetmoon said:


> Which is the sweetest goat for a pet, nubians or boers?


I haven't noticed a difference. Nubians are often times loud. Boers are pretty quiet unless seperated.

I would start a seperate thread so more people will reply


----------

